# Going rate for "Steel-Core" 7.62x39 AP rounds



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Had a chance to barter some AP Steel-Core 7.62x39. Was wondering if anyone knew the going rate for it. I have not found many sources to gauge it by. Thanks, BC


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Never mind, lol Found a couple of sources. Going rate average is $.85 per.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!!! - It has been a while since I got any 7.62... and none of it was Steel core.

$.85/round - I am glad that i got mine when I did. I would be broke.

Hopefully the ammo prices will settle down and go back to "normal" levels.


----------

